# Rear sway bars



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Is there any rear sway bars for the B15? SpecV, SE-R, etc...
I did a search but found nothing...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes, search on b15sentra.net


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

The nismo rsb and progress


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stillen makes one too, adjustable.
progress isn't adjustable.

comeon tekmode, you knew this!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and the progress requires drilling to fit correctly.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

The Stillen RSB is a great piece. I highly recommend it for anyone doing any type of racing.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

....but stillen can bite my ass as a company, dont buy from stillen! they have the worst customer service rating ever! i'm gonna try to get a Nismo one from Courtesy Parts, names i can trust!


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

eiback makes one also


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *stillen makes one too, adjustable.
> progress isn't adjustable.
> 
> comeon tekmode, you knew this! *


i really don't like stillen, so i hardly pay attention to them.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *....but stillen can bite my ass as a company, dont buy from stillen! they have the worst customer service rating ever! i'm gonna try to get a Nismo one from Courtesy Parts, names i can trust! *


They still make the best sway bar. 

I called them, ordered the rear sway and got it in 3 days. No problems here!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

The nismo one is the best right now. Most adjustablitiy and durability. Stillen then Progress then Eibach


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a guestion? What are the weights of each?
1. Nismo
2. Stillen
3. Progress
4. Eibach


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *The nismo one is the best right now. Most adjustablitiy and durability. Stillen then Progress then Eibach *


I disagree, I don't think the Nismo bar has anything on the Stillen bar. For one look at the mounting brackets. The Stillen ones are molded around the trailing arm where as the Nismo ones are not. As for adjustablity and durability. Why do you think that the Nismo bar is better, they both adjust the same way, and there are alot more Stillen bars, that have been on a lot longer then the Nsmo ones!


----------

